# DeWalt 20 volt cordless



## Deerhunter69 (Oct 20, 2013)

My company switched all of our 18v over to the 20v and I love them. They are lighter and last way longer. We even got the 20v hammer drill and I love using it over a corded hammer drill


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone using the DeWalt 20 volt lithium ion brushless, cordless drills and drivers? Are they any good, bad or ugly?


I have been wondering about them also.
They have a good feel to them..not too heavy, but I have not had a chance to try one out yet..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I heard another contractor say the 20 volt lithium ion brushless cordless are well worth the investment.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I don't think they're as well made or as easy and comfortable to work with as they could be.. I just replaced my dewalt 18v hammerdrill with the Milwaukee fuel l ion, between the 2 new brushless drills it is the superior one imo. I've used the makita one also but didn't really like it enough to consider it


----------



## Bend 2 Pipes (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't noticed much difference in the performance other than the improved battery weight and runtime of Li-ion. They get the job done, even if they are yellow. I just wish DeWalt would make a 20v bandsaw so I only need one charger at a time.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Bend 2 Pipes said:


> I haven't noticed much difference in the performance other than the improved battery weight and runtime of Li-ion. They get the job done, even if they are yellow. I just wish DeWalt would make a 20v bandsaw so I only need one charger at a time.


They made one its not out yet. I use all 20v dewalts and love them been using them since they came out and havent had one problem with any of them. They feel better in my hand then the Milwaukee and are less bulky with exception to the hammerdrill although the new brushless model greatly improved that.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Just started switching all my old 14.4 and 18 volt stuff to the dewalt 20s. Haven't used any yet.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Love mine


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I still have my DeWalt 18 volt nicad. I also bought a bosch 18 volt lithium
DeWalt fully charged still is better than the bosch. but the bosch will outlast the dewalt.

I have mixed emotions on this one.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Havent tried the 20v Lith. If they are comparable in size and weight to the 18v, may be worth the step up.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Wondering if going brushless really is the way to go as well!


----------



## Jolt cola (Jul 30, 2010)

Just started using the 20v. Love em


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got a set of the Makita brushless 18v tools. I got a good deal on the hammer drill/impact combo. $259 for the set. I am a Milwaukee fan but the deal was too good to pass up. Well I just burned the drill up yesterday, smoke was rolling out of it and now it won't run. Waiting until Monday to call Makita to see about warranty.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

electro916 said:


> I just got a set of the Makita brushless 18v tools. I got a good deal on the hammer drill/impact combo. $259 for the set. I am a Milwaukee fan but the deal was too good to pass up. Well I just burned the drill up yesterday, smoke was rolling out of it and now it won't run. Waiting until Monday to call Makita to see about warranty.


 do you still think it was too good to pass up?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I recently replaced all my cordless tools with Dewalt 20v. So far everything is outstanding,the real benefit is,the batteries are interchangeable,(7) I only need two chargers,the charges last a long time,don't need two batteries for every tool. My complaint with Dewalt is that they don't make a 20v bandsaw! I have the sawzall,performs well.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm switching from Makita to M18. I don't know why I went with Makita in the first place. :no:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

http://toolguyd.com/dewalt-20v-band-saw-grease-gun/

The bandsaw is coming. So is the grease gun and the framing nailer just came out.

I have the Dewalt 20v for my personal tools (work has old 18v.) I am very pleased with them, they are very comfortable in the hand. the power and battery life is good. The brushless impact helps.

Unrelated, Milwaukee is stopping either

http://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-m18-force-logic-knockout-punch-driver/


----------



## mikethebike67 (Oct 7, 2007)

I love mine. I have had mine over 2 years (20v). The hammer drills and impact drivers are the best. the recip saws are ok. Milwaukee still has the best sawzall in my opinion. If you use the DeWalt on a lot of plaster and drywall the front end with the shaft and gearbox will get contaminated and wear out faster than the Milwaukee. Our electricians use Dewalt Milwaukee and Makita. The guy that uses Makita is constantly breaking drills and recently broke a gear in his oscillating tool. Dewalt and Milwaukee are pretty much equal with Dewalt having much better ergonomics.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Been thrashing on the Makita 18v lxt set for a long time and have to admit the lifespan of the battery packs arent that great but my tools have held up. My 18v impact smells like a slot car but it hasnt died yet. :thumbup:


----------



## mikethebike67 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea. I don't understand why Makita doesn't come out with 4.0 ah batteries.


----------



## Bend 2 Pipes (Nov 2, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> My 18v impact smells like a slot car but it hasnt died yet. :thumbup:


:lol:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i love that smell! reminds me of wheni was a kid playing with the old lionel train set!:thumbup:


----------



## viperr13 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bend 2 Pipes said:


> I haven't noticed much difference in the performance other than the improved battery weight and runtime of Li-ion. They get the job done, even if they are yellow. I just wish DeWalt would make a 20v bandsaw so I only need one charger at a time.


I just found this DEWALT 20-Volt Bandsaw DCS371


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just saw a leaked list of some Lowes black Friday deals. There is a Dewalt 20v drill listed. If its $99 like their normal drill deals are I'm picking one up.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i have two of them with 3.0A batterry, 20v is in reality a 18v battery , this is just marketing. drills are good but the clutch is almost useless, highest setting is too weak for sole hole cutter tools and have to use drill mode to avoid it slipping, but then sometimes drill is too powerful and breaks hole-saw
battery life is good and replacement unit are not very expensive .


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)

Just picked these up from a guy on craigs list for $230.00 same kit was a great deal. I have the 20V drill with small 12V gun already so this rounds out my collection a bit more. I'm really excited for the new 20V Oscilator by dewalt coming out.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

electro916 said:


> I just saw a leaked list of some Lowes black Friday deals. There is a Dewalt 20v drill listed. If its $99 like their normal drill deals are I'm picking one up.


Black friday deals at lowes I would be wary of.. if they have a 20v drill for 99 $ its probably their junkiest homeowner model with a 20v battery packaged with it


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I picked up a DCD980 (three speed without hammer), two batteries, 12v max screwdriver, one 12v battery, and a charger for $170. Then I sold the 12v screwdriver and battery on ebay for $50. 

I've seen that deal pop up a couple of times since on both HD and amazon.

I love the drill. Dewalt's 20v max sawzall is also great.


----------

